

Bye, Bye Cookie: Microsoft Plots Its Own Tracking Technology - mau
http://adage.com/article/digital/microsoft-cookie-replacement-span-desktop-mobile-xbox/244638/

======
mau
Related to this, about Google:
[http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/09/19/google-is-
exploring...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/09/19/google-is-exploring-an-
alternative-to-cookies-for-ad-tracking/?_r=1&)

